# Tesla/DDR/CCCP Transistors



## frank-20011 (Oct 25, 2016)

hello everyone,


sometimes i've found old eastern transistors in this shape:

http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/images/g/FtAAAOSwv0tVcCul/s-l225.jpg

made in the CSSR or DDR.
sometimes they have gold plated legs and a plated bottom, made of steel sheet, gold plated on the inner and the outer side but sometimes the legs and the outer part of the bottem aren't plated, only gold at the inner side of the bottom.

similar with CCCP transistors like this one:

http://thumbs3.picclick.com/d/w1600/pict/252436551814_/20x-P416B-%D0%9F416%D0%91-Military-Germanium-Transistor-Ge-PNP.jpg

and i mean exactly these design.

if you can see, there aren't any visible gold, the casing is often made of copper (CCCP ones!) and gold is only at the bottom and only at the inside.

all transitors i've linked are used also military and so my question is about the thickness of the plating, sometimes it looks like solder, especially at the inner side of the bottom where the silicone crystal is placed.

have somebody processed these transistors and what can he say about his yield?

thanks a lot, sorry about crude english (sittin in a cafe)---best regards!


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 25, 2016)

First picture..... about 5 to 12 grams per Kg....depends on manufacturer,wear .....
Second picture...... Ge and In ....some Ag in thermal paste(maybe up to 15%Ag in thermal paste weight).
Hope it helps.


----------



## frank-20011 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello,

thanks a lot...somebody any experiences with these stuff too?

best regards!


----------



## rucito (Oct 26, 2016)

The second image P416 contains 0.00009 g / p gold
and not worth processing.
But if you find KT602,603,608 will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## frank-20011 (Oct 27, 2016)

hello,


about the KT60x make it any difference between the ----A or the ----B modell of the transistor?
There ar KT602A and KT602B for ex.!?
and what abaout other KT transistors, KT680 for example?


regards!


----------



## rucito (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,
as seen in the picture there are 3 types of casings KT602
with various yield -4, 9 and 36mg. The letter makes no difference yield
and means different electrical parameters.
KT is a silicon transistor, GT germanium.
Both types can have gold but not always.
I have no data on KT680 which means that there is no gold
or very little - for example, only 2 wires to the crystal.


----------

